# Throttlestop speedshift not working



## vicc17 (Aug 18, 2021)

Specs
i3-8130U
8gb ram
Intel UHD 620

My cpu isnt at maximum speed
edit: my maximum speed is 3.4ghz


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2021)

vicc17 said:


> My cpu isn't at maximum speed


I have seen this problem recently. ThrottleStop has not changed. Intel might have released a microcode update that has changed how their CPUs work. My 10th Gen desktop CPU does not have this problem. When Speed Shift EPP is set to 0, my 10850K uses the maximum 50 multiplier on all threads. The speed is the same when the CPU is lightly loaded or when it is at full load.

I do not know how to fix whatever Intel has changed. You can try using an older BIOS version. An older microcode version might fix this. Open the Limit Reasons window to see if there are any throttling reasons shown in red.





Try using ThrottleStop 9.4. 









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




It has a new feature that lets you disable the C states. In the C states window, check the C States - AC box and then select the Off option. Press Apply and see if your multiplier changes. Go back out to the main window and disable C1E and see if that makes any difference. Maybe it is the C states that Intel has changed. When you are finished testing, it would be a good idea to turn the C states back On.


----------



## vicc17 (Aug 18, 2021)

aight ill try

i checked the C states-AC box, but once i click apply it automatically unchecks


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2021)

vicc17 said:


> i checked the C states-AC box, but once i click apply it automatically unchecks


That is how it works. Look at the C states monitoring table. After you do this, the monitoring table should show 0.0 for everything.





Use the same method to turn the C states back on. It makes a one time change to whatever Windows power plan you are using.


----------

